# The instrukshuns think I'm stoopid



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

I think there is a new industry for writing instructions, I never see two the same anymore.

Here's another classic:





So let's recap this is a yes:





This is a no:





Yes:







No:





Any questions?



.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Where did the photos come from?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm going to log off now. :blink:


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

RH said:


> Where did the photos come from?


It was my job last week, I've taken to documenting my best work.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I'm going to log off now. :blink:


Well when you come back answer these questions three:


1) Where can I find 'Perfax Metylan Direct?
B) Is patternrepeat really a compound word?
and
third) Why do they think I will believe there is such a thing as a "mohair roller"? Is this Native American times? Do I use a ball of yarn?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Can't help with 1 or B but Wooster makes a mohair blend roller cover. A quick search showed HD carries them though any place that stocks Wooster would likely have them.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Actually, the answer to B is no.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

That paper should never have been made


GLUE in the directions? come on man


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

RH said:


> Can't help with 1 or B but Wooster makes a mohair blend roller cover. A quick search showed HD carries them though any place that stocks Wooster would likely have them.


Well usually you don't know what you're hanging until you show up, so no time to order a specialty roller. However, if you don't want to hang that material that day it's a great excuse to leave.

I'll check and see if my S/W or Lowe's or HD carries Wooster.




RH said:


> Actually, the answer to B is no.


Ha, I thought I got you on that one





chrisn said:


> That paper should never have been made
> 
> 
> GLUE in the directions? come on man


I guess I've been desensitized otherwise I'd have circled that one too.

No strike that

I was just testing y'all.



.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

chrisn said:


> That paper should never have been made


Actually I think it's kind of a fun pattern. It makes better sense when you see it in person, photographs really don't do it justice.

And when you see it in context with the daughter's selection, the black stripe is more like felt than flock:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Underdog said:


> I'll check and see if my S/W or Lowe's or HD carries Wooster.


The PPG store on 1604 and Lockhill Selma carries the 4" and 6"


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

I feel nauseous.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Underdog said:


> Any questions?


In the last photo (in the OP), what the heck does that dog have around it's muzzle?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

RH said:


> In the last photo (in the OP), what the heck does that dog have around it's muzzle?


 
one of the circles off the wall?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

chrisn said:


> one of the circles off the wall?


That's what it looked like to me. I think UD was having some editing fun since there is also one on the pillow on the couch, the bookcase, and the trim.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> The PPG store on 1604 and Lockhill Selma carries the 4" and 6"


I don't know... it clearly says "mohair" not "mohair blend".


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

RH said:


> That's what it looked like to me. I think UD was having some editing fun since there is also one on the pillow on the couch, the bookcase, and the trim.


They got out of control


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

fauxlynn said:


> I feel nauseous.


Then you might not want to go to my other job:


----------

